# EN World banner



## Keith Robinson (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm just putting the finishing touches to my new website and was putting together a page of links.  I want to put up a link to EN World.  Do you have a banner I can use?  I know you used to, but can't seem to find anything.

No worries if you don't - I can just put something together myself.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 31, 2013)

That's very kind! A banner as in a rectangular ad banner size?  I don't think I do - I have the logo, above, and some other assorted graphics. 

I really should put together a page compiling them.


----------



## Keith Robinson (Jan 31, 2013)

No worries, Morrus.  I've always been happy to send traffic to EN World - God knows, this site sends enough traffic to sites like mine!

Anyway, I grabbed your logo and put one together.  Nothing spectacular, but it will do:







If you do add some to site, be sure to let me know and I'll update mine.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice job on the banner.  Can anyone use that?




The Kyngdoms said:


> God knows, this site sends enough traffic to sites like mine!





So say we all!


----------



## Keith Robinson (Feb 1, 2013)

Mark CMG said:


> Nice job on the banner.  Can anyone use that?




Thanks, Mark - I just grabbed the head of EN World and munged it in Photoshop, so nothing amazing.  And of course anyone can use it - assuming Morrus is happy, as I don't think it's really mine to say!


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 1, 2013)

The Kyngdoms said:


> Thanks, Mark - I just grabbed the head of EN World and munged it in Photoshop, so nothing amazing.  And of course anyone can use it - assuming Morrus is happy, as I don't think it's really mine to say!




Well, it's a nice job.  I'll leave it for Morrus to say if others can use it for the present until some new banners are worked out.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 2, 2013)

I said this by email, but that site looks fantastic!Mark - of course! I positively encourage it!


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 2, 2013)

Morrus said:


> I said this by email, but that site looks fantastic!Mark - of course! I positively encourage it!





Thanks!


----------

